# how long should sub Q fluids take to absorb?



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

hi there,
we've been giving our 9 - 9 1/2 lb kitty 100 ml every other day for the last 2 months after being diagnosed with CRF. 

administering the sub Qs was a scary thing for us in the beginning, but i think we AND our kitty are getting the hang of it at last. crossing my fingers, knocking on wood, and hoping i didn't just JINX myself!

i've noticed, though, that the last few times we've done it, there's still a little pocket of fluid behind her shoulderblades 6 hours later. maybe it's always been like that and maybe i've just started to notice because i massage her a bunch in bed which is @ 6 hours after the fluids. she's not coughing or breathing hard, but i was just wondering how quickly (or slowly) fluids are absorbed into the rest of the body normally.

also, i end up massaging her a little and trying to coax the fluid down toward her back more when I feel the little pocket. is this ok to do? thx for any advice!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Maybe too much is being given??? Give less? Ask your vet to see if you should change the amount or how often. Ive never had it stay that long after subQing. I dont rub it cuz I thought it would be uncomfortable. Basically your wanting it to slowly absorb into their systems. But not that slow!!!!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

thx. yeah, i should just ask the vet actually. will post the response from her here in case anyone else has the same question in the future.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

The last time a vet gave one of our guys subq fluids, the said it could take up to 12 hours to absorb fully, I think (but it was 2 years ago so don't quote me on that). I think a call to the vet to be sure is definitely the right route.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

thx to laurief who PM'ed back to my hubby about this. I didn't bother calling the vet since laurie said up to 24 hrs was ok actually. 

it was a good night for fluids last night. the times when she doesn't hiss at me when i pick her up and when she doesn't even feel the needle going in and the flow is fast and she waits around for her treat immediately afterward...those are REALLY good nights.

i do still sorta massage the fluids down toward her back and she seems to like it because she sits still and purrs when i do it. i only do it if there happens to still bea little pocket of fluid 4-6+ hours later.


----------

